# Παπαγάλοι > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Ζευγάρωμα Lovebirds - Απορίες ...

## Raptor7

Καλησπέρα, 
  Έχω μερικές απορίες για τα lovebirds μου, έχω ένα ζευγάρι (ακόμα δεν ξέρω αν είναι αρσενικό θηλυκό, οπότε ζευγάρι με την έννοια των 2  :Stick Out Tongue:  ) ένα χρόνο τώρα σε ευρύχωρο κλουβί, το τελευταίο καιρό (~2 εβδομάδες) βλέπω το πράσινο (αρσενικό; ) να καβαλάει τη  κίτρινη (θηλυκιά; )  ανά τα τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα αποφάσισα να τους βάλω χαρτί, εφημερίδες κτλ. και μια φωλιά , βλέπω λοιπόν όντως ότι το κίτρινο κόβει υπομονετικά λωρίδες τις βάζει στην ουρά της ΑΛΛΑ το πράσινο πηγαίνει συνεχώς και τις παίρνει είτε απ την ουρά είτε απ το στόμα με το που τις κόβει , μες τη φωλιά δεν καταλήγει καμιά λωρίδα χαρτιού   .


  Το κίτρινο κάθεται για ώρα στη φωλιά χωρίς να έχει αυγό έως τώρα. Στο κλουβί τους βάζω αυγοτροφή , φρούτα καθημερινά και έχω σουπιοκόκαλο.
  Αυτές τις μέρες την αφαίρεσα τη φωλιά.


  Είναι φυσιολογικό αυτό ; Πώς το βλέπετε οι έχοντες εμπειρία ; Υπάρχει πιθανότητα τα lovebirds να είναι του ίδιου φύλου και να "ζευγαρώνουν" ;  Ή τι προτείνεται να κάνω από δω και πέρα ;

Υ.Γ. : Και κάτι ακόμα που ξέχασα , το κίτρινο το τελευταίο περίπου μήνα είδα ότι έχει μαδηθεί η περιοχή γύρο απ τα αυτιά της και φαίνονται οι τρύπες των αυτιών ! σε όλο το υπόλοιπο σώμα δεν υπάρχει κάποιο ανάλογο πρόβλημα όπως επίσης και στο πράσινο δεν έχει χάσει πούπουλα καθόλου. (δεν αλληλοτσιμπιούνται ούτε μαδιέται μόνη της εκεί) .  

  Συγνώμη για τις πολλές ερωτήσεις. 


Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων,
  Γιάννης.

----------


## vas

εχεις κανει διατροφικη προετοιμασία ή τωρα αρχισες να βαζεις φρουτα,αυγοτροφη κλπ;
εχω κι εγω δυο lovebirds,απο χθες που τους αλλαξα κλουβι (γιατι το ενα περνουσε καραντινα και το αλλο το ειχα σε μικροτερο) ειναι σχεδον συνεχεια μεσα στη φωλια,χωρις (προφανη τουλαχιστον) λογο,οσο για το ζευγαρωμα δεν ξερω να σου πω,
*εισαι σιγουρος οτι δε την τσιμπαει το αλλο;
** τα θυληκα ειναι αυτα που καρφωνουν πραγματα στην πλατη και τα πανε στη φωλια

----------


## vagelis76

Φίλε/η (αν θες βάλε όνομα στο προφίλ σου για να είναι πιο εύκολη η επικοινωνία μεταξύ μας )...
Η περίοδος που διανύουμε είναι χαλάρωσης,μπάνιων,ωστε σιγά σιγά τα πουλιά μας να μπουν στη διαδικασία αλλαγής των φτερών τους.Πτερόρροια καθώς και πτερόρροια 
Μια διαδικασία πολύ επίπονη για εκείνα,οπότε χρειάζονται και πολλές δυνάμεις (ξεκούραση,καλή διατροφή,ηρεμία) για να τη περάσουν χωρίς δυσκολίες.
Θα ήταν καλύτερο να αποφεύγονται ζευγαρώματα αυτή τη περίοδο γιατί επιβαρύνονται πάρα πολύ από τη ζέστη και το δύσκολο της παραπάνω διαδικασίας αλλαγής φτερών.Με αποτέλεσμα να καταπονούνται πάρα πολύ οργανικά.
Μας λες οτι είχες φωλιά και προσπαθούν να προχωρήσουν σε γέννα..αφού του ξύπνησες τέτοια ένστικτα με τη παρουσία της φωλιάς.Λάθος να δίνεις εφημερίδες για υλικό φωλιάς γιατί είναι ποτισμένη με μελάνι και μόνο κακό κάνει στα πουλιά η επαφή με αυτό.
Επίσης μας είπες οτι αφαίρεσες τη φωλιά...τους διέκοψες τη διαδικασία στη μέση ,κάτι που μπορεί να τους δημιουργήσει στρες και επιπλοκές αν το θηλυκό έχει ξεκινήσει τη διαδικασία μέσα του να δημιουργεί αυγά..Δυστοκία- Egg Binding In Breeding

Εσύ αποφασίσεις τι θα κάνεις και τη θα οδηγήσεις να κάνουν τα μικρά σου .Αν πιστεύεις οτι είναι δυνατά και έτοιμα να προχωρήσουν σε γέννα ή θα πρέπει να ηρεμήσουν και να περάσουν τη πτερόρροια με το πιο ανώδυνο τρόπο. 
δες λίγο τα παρακάτω θέματα με συζητήσεις που αφορούν το είδος...
* Aυγό εν όψει......*
*Φτιάξιμο φωλιάς, αρσενικό η θηλυκό?*
*Πρησμένη κοιλίτσα

Εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά και ότι χρειαστείς μη διστάσεις να ρωτήσεις!
*

----------


## Raptor7

επανέρχομαι σε αυτό το θέμα μετά από 1+ μήνα , θέλω να ρωτήσω πως όλο αυτό το καιρό συνεχίζουν να "ζευγαρώνουν" χωρίς την παρουσία φωλιάς, μήπως είναι καιρός να τους τη βάλω ξανά ; ή να το παρατείνω γι' αργότερα ;

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Είναι φυσιολογικό να ζευγαρώνουν.Μπορείς τώρα να βάλεις φωλιά.Έτσι και αλλιώς σε λίγο θα φύγουν οι ζέστες.Να ξεκινήσεις με σωστή προετοιμασία και να μην  μετακινήσεις το κλουβί για κανένα λόγο.Και εφόσον πέρασαν την πτερόροια

----------


## Raptor7

έβαλα κιόλας τη φωλιά , υλικό κτλ.. η θηλυκιά στην προσπάθεια της να βάλει τις λωρίδες το χαρτί στην ουρά της και να πετάξει μεχρι τη φωλιά τις χάνει είτε τις παίρνει το αρσενικό ..  η καψερή κάνει τόση προσπάθεια να τις κόψει και να τις καρφώσει στο φτέρωμα της και ξαφνικά πάει το αρσενικό και τις αρπάζει , μου χει σπάσει τα νεύρα  :Stick Out Tongue:  :d

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Θα τον βρουν τον ρυθμό τους πιστεύω μέρα με τη μέρα.

----------


## Raptor7

καλησπέρα, έχω μερικές απορίες ακόμα, πόσο καιρό κάνουν τα lovebird να ετοιμάσουν τη φωλιά τους; @*Dream Syndicate* μου είπες παραπάνω να μην μετακινήσω το κλουβί για κανένα λόγο, αλλά όταν δεν το βγάζω έξω δεν τα βλέπω να ζευγαρώνουν ούτε να κόβουν χαρτιά όπως όταν το έχω έξω, δεν ξέρω πως την έχουν δει. και κάτι τελευταίο για την ώρα, πρόσφατα (πριν ~10 μέρες) έπιασα και ένα 3ο lovebird, το έχω σε ξεχωριστό κλουβί  τη μέρα το βγάζω απ' το σπίτι , αλλά τ' άλλα 2 όταν το ακούνε αναστατώνονται και συνέχεια φωνάζουν , μόνο όταν τα έχω σε κάποια απόσταση ηρεμούν και συνεχίζουν με τη φωλιά δε ξέρω τη να υποθέσω.

Ευχαριστώ και συγνώμη για τις πολλές ερωτήσεις.

----------


## vagelis76

Για να έχει επιτυχία η γέννα και να κυλήσουν όλα ήρεμα και ωραία....θα πρέπει να έχουν ένα σταθερό σημείο τη περίοδο αυτή.
1ον γιατί έτσι θα νιώσουν περισσότερη ασφάλεια σαν ζευγάρι και θα συνεχίσουν πιο ομαλά.
2ον οι εναλλαγές στις θερμοκρασία(μέσα-έξω) θα δημιουργήσει προβληματάκια την εκκόλαψη των αυγών.

Όταν το ζευγάρι σου βρίσκεται σε γέννα θα πρέπει απλά να κάνεις μόνο τα απαραίτητα και με πολύ προσεκτικές κινήσεις.Καθαριότητα και παροχή τροφής.Πρόκειται για 1η γέννα και δε ξέρεις πως θα αντιδράσουν τα πουλιά και τι στρες θα τους προσθέσεις με κάθε περιττή κίνησή σου.


Κράτα το νέο πουλι μακρυά για ασφάλεια (καραντίνα) και για να μην αναστατώνει το ζευγάρι σου.Ίσως το αντιλαμβάνονται ως απειλή-εισβολέα.

----------


## giannis.kal

Φίλε Γιάννη βάλε δίπλα απο την φωλιά τους ένα κουπάκι με νερό γιατί όταν υπάρχει έλλειψη υγρασίας θα πρέπει να βρέχουν τα φτερά τους ή να βρέχουν κομμάτια χαρτί για να τα μεταφέρουν μέσα στην φωλιά, εγώ για αυτό τον λόγο έχασα 6 μωράκια.
[IMG]  Δεν βγήκαν απο τα αυγά τους ποτέ παρά μόνο όταν τα έβγαλα εγώ νεκρά(εδω είναι 2 απο τα πολλά)

----------


## Raptor7

@*vagelis76 :* το νέο πουλί το μετακίνησα σε άλλο μερος του σπιτιού για να μην ακούγετε καν και αναστατώνονται.

@*giannis.kal*: Θα το δοκιμάσω και αυτό , προς το παρόν προσπαθεί";" μόνο η θηλύκια να φτιάξει τη φωλιά έχει βάλει μερικά χαρτιά μέσα αλλά όταν προσπαθεί να κόψει χαρτί πάει ο αρσενικός και την τσιμπάει συνέχει και ότι χαρτιά έχει στο φτέρωμα της καρφωμένα τα χάνει, δηλαδή αν πχ. κόψει 100 λωρίδες χαρτί τις 3ς θα καταφέρει να βάλει μέσα ! Λες και ο αρσενικός τσατίζετε που τη βλέπει να κάνει αυτή τη προετοιμασία , δεν ξέρω αν αυτό είναι φυσιολογικό και ΑΝ σταματήσει κάποια στιγμή.

εχω μια απορία που την έγραψα και πιο πάνω, σε πόσες μέρες τα lovebird ολοκληρόνουν τη φωλιά τους ; (έψαξα και στο Internet γενικά αλλά δε βρήκα κάτι)

----------


## vagelis76

Δεν υπάρχουν χρονικά όρια....έχουμε διαβάσει οτι σε 2 μέρες έχτισαν και ξεκίνησε η γέννα....επίσης οτι προσπαθούσαν και μήνα ολόκληρο.
Όταν οι συνθήκες που ευνοούν μια γέννα θα είναι τέτοιες τότε θα προχωρήσουν και εκείνα .
Δηλαδή... Ασφαλή σημείο φωλιάς .... ήσυχο περιβάλλον .... θερμοκρασία περιβάλλοντος ..... ημερήσιο φως .... υγρασία περιβάλλοντος .... και φυσικά δέσιμο ζευγαριού .

Ο χρόνος όμως θα πρέπει να είναι το τελευταίο που θα σε απασχολεί.

----------


## Raptor7

Οκ, ευχαριστώ! το είχα απορία πιο πολύ εγκυκλοπαιδικά  :Happy:

----------


## Raptor7

Παιδιά τα lovebirds μου με δουλεύουν για τα καλά έχω την εντύπωση  :Happy:  πήγα σήμερα να δώ αν έχουν προχορίσει καθόλου τη φωλιά και το μόνο που είδα ήταν στο πάτο της φωλιάς να αχνοφαίνεται λίγο φως .. την έχουν σχεδόν τρυπήσει από κάτω, αυτό μάλλον κάνει η θηλύκια όση ώρα είναι μέσα μου φαίνεται .. σε λίγο θα πέσουν κάτω μέσα απ' τη φωλιά ! :/

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Καλό και αυτό.

----------


## vagelis76

Δε τους έβαλες λίγο πριονίδι στο πάτο της φωλιάς ως υπόστρωμα ????
Αυτό το κάνει για να δημιουργήσει τρίμματα  ως υπόστρωμα για τη καλύτερη ασφάλεια των αυγών.Ωστόσο αν δε της έχεις δώσει τίποτε άλλο σαν υλικό να μεταφέρει στη φωλιά της ήταν η μοναδική λύση που είχε.....να ροκανίσει το πάτο της φωλιάς.

----------


## Raptor7

Καλημέρα, δε τους είχα βάλει πριονίδι στο πάτο της φωλιάς αλλά τους είχα στο κλουβί πολλά υλικά που μπορούν να χρησιμοποιήσουν, κόλες Α4 σε κομμάτια τρίχες από φοίνικα (petshop) αλλά με αυτά δεν μπορούσε η θηλικιά να τα καρφώσει στην ουρά της και εχθές τους έβαλα φύλλα από φοίνικα και άλλα φοινικοειδή και μόνο τότε είδα ότι τα έκανε σχεδόν τρίχες και κατάφερε να τα μεταφέρει στη φωλιά (δεν ξέρω αν ήταν καλή ιδέα αυτά τα φύλλα :/ ). 
Σήμερα τη βλέπω να μεταφέρει συνέχεια στη φωλιά υλικά να περνάει αρκετή ώρα μέσα μασουλώντας τα και ο αρσενικός να την ταΐζει με χωνεμένη τροφή που έχει φάει αυτός.

----------


## giannis.kal

Μια χαρά τα βλέπω έχουν πάρει τον δρόμο τους τα μικρά σου, εσύ να μην τα πολύ ενοχλείς και όλα θα γίνουν.

----------


## Raptor7

είδα πως συνεχίζουν να τρώνε το πάτο της φωλιάς προφανώς για να κάνουν πιο μαλακό το πάτο με αποτέλεσμα να γίνετε όλο και πιο λεπτός, μπορώ να βγάλω την υπάρχουσα φωλιά να την αλλάξω με μία άλλη και να της βάλω πριονίδι ; ή αυτό θα στοίχιζε στη κανονική πορεία του ζευγαρώματος ;

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Να την αλλάξεις με μια νέα φωλιά. Θα τον βρουν το δρόμο τους και με τη νέα φωλιά. Μπορεί να υπάρξει μια καθυστέρηση μέχρι να συνηθίσουν τη νέα φωλιά και να ξεκινήσουν πάλι.

----------


## serafeim

εγω θα καρφωνα ενα ξυλο απο κατω.. κοντρα πλακε για ακριβει απο την μεσα μερια προς τα εξω ωστε να μην τρυπιιουνται και θα ερχινα 1-2 κουταλιες της σουπας πριονιδι!

----------


## Raptor7

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας! 

Λοιπόν σήμερα πήρα νέα φωλιά πιο στιβαρή κατασκευή με καλύτερο πάτο , πήγα σε ένα ξυλουργείο και πήρα πριονίδι χοντρό (όχι τη σκόνη) , διάβασα κάπου στο φόρουμ πως πρέπει γεμίσω τη φωλιά στο 1/3 απ την τρύπα της φωλιάς και να ψεκάσω το πριονίδι με σπρέι για ψείρες, αυτό πρέπει να κάνω πριν αντικαταστήσω την άλλη ; και κάτι ακόμα, ότι έχουν φτιάξει μέχρι τώρα να το περάσω στη νέα φωλιά ή να μην κάνω τίποτα ;

όλο απορίες είμαι αλλά ελπίζω και με τη βοήθειά σας να μάθω  :Happy:

----------


## vagelis76

Πριονίδι από ξυλουργείο....ίσως λάθος κίνηση.Καλύτερα να έπαιρνες υλικό από πετ σοπ Γιάννη.
Είσαι σίγουρος οτι το πριονίδι που πήρες δεν είναι από ξύλα εμποτισμένα με χημικά(κατα του σκόρου των ξύλων) ή από μελαμίνης που περιέχουν επίσης πολλά χημικά ωστε να συμπιεστούν και να γίνουν τόσο συμπαγές.Και φυσικά τα μεγάλα ποσοστά σκόνης που υπάρχει σε ένα ξυλουργείο και πάνω στα είδη που είναι μέσα σε αυτό.
Προσωπικά θα το απέφευγα το ξυλουργείο.....θα σου πουν όμως τα παιδιά που ίσως έχουν κάνει χρήση.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

και εγω θα λεγα να μην βαλεις το πριονιδι απο το ξυλουργιο... παρε ενα απλο πριονιδι απο πετ σοπ.αντε να κανει και 3 € και θα εχεις το κεφαλι σου υσιχο....

----------


## serafeim

1,50 ευρω κανει εχω παρει εγω για τα μπατζι μου!!! αυτο παρε... μην παρεις παο ξυλουργειο!!! κα ιδεν χρειαζεται να μεταφερεις οτι φτιαξανε θατο ξανακανουν!!!

----------


## marlene

*Όλα να πάνε καλά, Γιάννη!!*

----------


## Raptor7

Καλησπέρα παιδιά μετά από μέρες  :Happy:  Επανέρχομαι με νεότερα ! Σήμερα τελικά είδα το πρώτο τους αυγό στη νέα φωλιά που τους έβαλα  :Happy:  !  η ιδέα σας με το πριονίδι (συσκευασμένο από pet-shop) ήταν εξαιρετική, ευχαριστώ !
Ο αρσενικός τρώει συνέχεια και ταΐζει την θηλυκιά αδιάκοπα. 
Ελπίζω όλα να κυλήσουν ομαλά !

Είμαι πολύ χαρούμενος  :Party0028:

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

με το καλο!!!αντε να αρχισουν τα μωρα εδω μεσααααα!!!

----------


## vagelis76

Γιάννη όλα να κυλήσουν ομαλά και να χαρείς μωράκια από το ζευγαράκι σου !!!!!!

----------


## zack27

ολα καλα να πανε!!!! περιμενουμε νεα!!!

----------


## Raptor7

Ευχαριστώ ! Σήμερα το βράδυ κοιμήθηκε η θηλυκιά μέσα στη φωλιά  :Happy:  αλλά τώρα τη βλέπω να καρφώνει ακόμα χαρτιά στην ουρά της και να τα πηγαίνει μέσα στη φωλιά , κάπου στο forum διάβασα ότι όταν γεννάει το πρώτο αυγό πρέπει να βγάζω το υλικό απ' το κλουβί ισχύει ; τι να κάνω ;

----------


## vagelis76

Αν η φωλιά είναι στρωμένη καλά και δεν έχει αφαιρέσει υλικό από αυτό που της έχεις προσφέρει,δε θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα να της αφαιρέσεις το υλικό που έχεις.Έτσι θα επικεντρωθεί στη γέννηση των αυγών και την υπόλοιπη πορεία της γέννας.

*ο λόγος που αφαιρούμε το υλικό είναι οτι κάποιες φορές από υπερβάλλον ζήλο τα θηλυκά ενώ έχουν γεννήσει αυγά,συνεχίζουν να χτίζουν τη φωλιά,με αποτέλεσμα να καλύψουν τα αυγά.Έτσι δυσκολεύεται η επώαση τους,λόγο του ότι δε φτάνει σε αυτά η κατάλληλη θερμοκρασία από το σώμα των γονιών,ωστε να προχωρήσει η ανάπτυξη.
Αυτό συνήθως παρατηρείται στα παραδείσια πτηνά,δε χάνεις όμως τίποτα να παρακολουθείς κι εσύ με προσοχή και αν πάει να γίνει κάτι ανάλογο να αφαιρέσεις αμέσως το υλικό που έχεις στο κλουβί(*και όχι στη φωλιά* )

----------


## Raptor7

Τελικά σταμάτησε στα 4 αυγά, δηλαδή στην 7η μέρα (ανά δυο μέρες κι από ένα), αυτό που παρατηρώ τώρα είναι πως τα αυγά τα κλωσάει μόνο η θηλυκιά και καθόλου ο αρσενικός σε αντίθεση με αυτά που διαβάζω σε άλλα ποστ ότι και οι 2 γονείς κλωσσάνε δεν ξέρω ίσως ο δικός μου να το παίζει πολλά βαρύς  :Happy:  αλλά τρώει συνεχώς και την ταΐζει όλη μέρα. από διατροφή κατά τη διάρκεια που γεννούσε τα αυγά και μέχρι τώρα φυσικά τους βάζω φρούτα καθημερινά έως και 2 φορές τη μέρα τα σπόρια κανονικά και αυγοτροφή (βραστό αυγό δεν τα κατάφερα να φάνε εδώ και 1 χρόνο που τα έχω). Αυτό που μου κάνει ευχάριστη εντύπωση είναι πως το θηλυκό έρχεται και τρώει απ' το χέρι μου όταν βάζω φρούτα  :Happy:  δεν είχα καταφέρει να τα εξημερώσω γι' αυτό και το γράφω!

Μια απορία τώρα, διάβασα σε διάφορα site και εδώ φυσικά πως ένας κύριος λόγος για να μην βγουν τα μικρά απ το αυγό είναι η υγρασία της φωλιάς ότι θα πρέπει δηλαδή να είναι γύρο στο 60%-65% (δεν βάζω την περίπτωση να μην είναι γόνιμα γιατί δεν μπορώ να το διαπιστώσω επειδή η φωλιά είναι εσωτερική δεν γινόταν διαφορετικά), πρέπει λοιπόν να τα καταβρέχω ; να τους βάζω μπανιέρα ή να κάνω κάτι άλλο ; 

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

Υ.Γ. : ψάχνω στο ίντερνετ για τις αποχρώσεις που μπορούν να δώσουν τα δικά μου στα μικρά όταν και αν βγουν με το καλό το αρσενικό είναι ένα κλασικό roseicollis green αλλά το θηλυκό ενώ ξέρω ότι είναι peach faced και αυτό δεν βρήκα άκρη, είναι κίτρινο με το μέτωπο της μόνο να έχει λίγο πορτοκαλί για του λόγου του αληθές σας παραθέτω φώτο κάθε βοήθεια δεκτή  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## vagelis76

και τα 2 είναι πανέμορφα !!!!!! στο κιτρινάκι μια μικρή αδυναμία παραπάνω....:-p

για τους χρωματισμούς των μωρών που θα έρθουν,δε ξέρω να σου απαντήσω....είμαι σίγουρος οτι θα είναι πανέμορφα όμως .

όσον αφορά την υγρασία δε θα αντιμετωπίσεις πρόβλημα,γιατί ήδη η ατμόσφαιρα αυτή τη περίοδο είναι πολύ υγρή.
αν όμως ξεκινήσεις στη πορεία να ανάβεις καλοριφέρ ή κάποιο άλλο μέσω για να θερμάνεις το σπίτι σου...τότε αλλάζει.θα πρέπει να έχεις τη προσοχή σου και να ρυθμίσεις την υγρασία του χώρου.

----------


## vikitaspaw

Με το καλο να βγουν τα μωρακια σου Γιαννη!

----------


## zack27

Με το καλο να βγουν τα μικρα!!!! ειναι και τ 2 πανεμορφα!!!
και γω δε νιμιζω οτι εχεις θεμα με την υγρασια αυτη τη περιοδο οπως σου ειπε και ο Βαγγελης!!

----------


## marlene

*Με το καλό κ τα μικρούλια...!!!*  :Happy:   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Raptor7

Καλησπέρα παιδιά πώς πάει ; Σήμερα είναι η 20η μέρα που κλωσάει τα αυγά της η θηλυκιά (απ' το πρώτο αυγό άρχισε να κάθετε μέσα τη φωλιά) πότε υπολογίζεται πως θα βγουν αν είμαι τυχερός ; 

Και κάτι ακόμα πληροφοριακό , όταν τελειώσουν με τη γέννα τον αυγών είναι καλό να έχω στο κλουβί αυγοτροφή γιατί κάπου πήρε το μάτι μου πως μετά απ' το τελευταίο αυγό καλό είναι να μην τους βάζουμε, τι λέτε ;

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## mitsman

Αυτο ειναι στην περιπτωση που φοβομαστε να μην πυρωσει παρα πολυ το αρσενικος και θελει να σπασει τα αυγα για να ξαναζευγαρωσει!!!

να τους βαλεις οπωσδηποτε αυγοτροφη με την γεννηση του πρωτου νεοσσου!!!

----------


## Raptor7

Καλησπέρα από το βροχερό Νομό Ηλείας!! Σήμερα είχαμε γεννητούρια, πριν λίγες ώρες έσκασε από το αυγό του το πρώτο μικρό lovebird έπειτα από 24 μέρες που η μάνα του το κλωσούσε!!! είναι πολύ μικρό  :Happy:   :Happy:  
(δε πίστευα ποτέ ότι θα τα καταφέρω με τη πρώτη!!) ελπίζω πάλι τώρα όλα να εξελιχθούν ομαλά!! Έχω όμως μερικές απορίες, για τη διατροφή και τη ζέστη που θα πρέπει να υπάρχει αν χρειάζεται. Ήδη από σήμερα έχει πέσει λίγο η θερμοκρασία αλλά αύριο απ' ότι είδα θα πέσει περισσότερο, χρειάζεται να κάνω κάτι γι' αυτό ; τα έχω μέσα στο σπίτι όχι όμως σε μέρος με καλοριφέρ.  

PS.1. με τη πρώτη ευκαιρία θα το βγάλω φώτο και θα το ανεβάσω να το δείτε !
PS.2. θέλω να του βγάλω ένα όνομα σχετικό με βροχή, έχετε να προτείνετε κάτι ;

----------


## vagelis76

Με τη θερμοκρασία δε νομίζω οτι χρειάζεται να κάνεις κάτι Γιάννη,αφού δε τους αλλάζεις τοποθεσία,οι γονείς θα έχουν φροντίσει και γι αυτό.
Πλούσια διατροφή σε αυγοτροφή...σφηκτό αυγό και μπόλικους σπόρους.Απόφυγε τις πρώτες μέρες τα λαχανικά και τα φρούτα.
Καθαρό νερό καθημερινά και ήσυχο περιβάλλον.


Πολύ χαίρομαι που όλα πήγαν καλά και ζείς μια τέτοια εμπειρία !!!!!!
Για ονοματάκι θα σου πώ όταν το δω στη φώτο το μωρό ..

----------


## marlene

*Να το χαίρεσαι....!!!!!!!!! Αν είναι κοριτσάκι... "Νεφέλη"!! Αν είναι αγόρι πες τον.. "Σύννεφο"..!!!

χεχεχεχ.... Φαντάζεσαι να τον φωνάζεις "Που είναι το Συννεφάκι μου....?????"          


Και περιμένουμε φωτό Α-Μ-Ε-Σ-Α* * !* *!* *!* *!* *!* *!* *!* *!* *!*  :Party0038:

----------


## Raptor7

Ευχαριστώ !!!! θα βγάλω φώτο ναι , απλά φοβάμαι μην τα ταράξω (είναι εσωτερική η φωλιά) . Δε σας είπα 15/10 βγήκε το πρώτο και ακριβώς μετά από 24ώρες και το δεύτερο !!! έπαθα πλάκα γιατί δε το περίμενα τόσο γρήγορα ! Βέβαια αυτό λογικά πρέπει να είναι καλό γιατί θα μεγαλώσουν παράλληλα αντί να έχουν διαφορά και μεγαλύτερη πιθανότητα να ψοφήσει κάποιο απ' τον ανταγωνισμό.

----------


## Raptor7

Όπως σας είπα σήμερα έβγαλα μερικές φώτος αλλά δε φαίνονται πολύ καθαρά λόγο εσωτερικής φωλιάς...θα διαπιστώσετε και ένα σπασμένο αυγό ... είναι το 3ο πουλάκι που βγήκε σήμερα  :Happy:   :Happy:   :Happy:  Εκτός αυτών ετοιμάζω και ένα ημερολόγιο για γέννες Lovebird σε ένα αρχείο excel για όποιον θέλει να έχει τον έλεγχο της κάθε γέννας και να "βλέπει" την εξέλιξη (φυσικά με στοιχεία που θα συμπληρώνει ο ίδιος).
















 :Happy:

----------


## zack27

Τελεια!!!
να σου ζησουν τα μικρουλια και να πανε ολα καλα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Τελεια φοβερα μοναδικα!!!! ποσο μου εχουν λειψει οι χνουδομπαλιτσες?????????????????

 Να σου ζησουν!!! φτου φτου σκορδα!

----------


## vagelis76

Να σου ζήσουν Γιάννη !!!! :Jumping0011: 
*Στην επόμενη γέννα καλό είναι να φροντίσεις για εξωτερική φωλιά,τόσο για να μπορείς να τη παρακολουθείς πιο εύκολα(+καθαριότητα),αλλά να μπορούμε κι εμείς να χαζεύουμε καλύτερες φώτο. :Embarrassment:

----------


## μαρια ν

Ειναι φοβερα τα μικρακια σου να σου ζησουν

----------


## Raptor7

Σας στέλνω και το ημερολόγιο που είπα πιο πάνω για όσους έχουν lovebirds ή ενδιαφέρονται να πάρουν.Περιέχει 2 αρχεία Ms Excel ένα για το 2007 και ένα για 2000-2003.

 Download

οτιδήποτε πιστεύεται ότι έχω κάνει λάθος στους υπολογισμούς κτλ. παρακαλώ να μου το πείτε να το διορθώσω.

----------


## Raptor7

Καλησπέρα παιδιά, σήμερα βγήκε και το 4ο πουλάκι! 4 στα 4 δηλαδή στη πρώτη της γέννα! πολύ καλό ποσοστό πιστεύω.  :Happy:  Λέτε να τα καταφέρουν όλα να επιζήσουν λόγο ανταγωνισμού και επειδή το 1ο με το 4ο έχουν 6 μέρες διαφορά; πρέπει να προσέξω κάτι; Σήμερα πήρα καινούργια αυγοτροφή και σπόρους γιατί δε προλαβαίνω να τους βάζω και εξαφανίζεται!

----------


## vagelis76

Αυτό που πρέπει να προσέξεις είναι ...αν όλα ταίζονται από τους γονείς και πιο πολύ το μικρότερο αν μπορεί-το αφήνουν τα μεγαλύτερα να διεκδικεί τη κατάλληλη ποσότητα τροφής ώστε να μπορεί να αναπτυχθεί σωστά.
*εδώ είναι το μειονέκτημα της εσωτερικής φωλιά σου που δύσκολα θα μπορείς να κάνεις έναν τέτοιο έλεγχο.

----------


## Raptor7

Έχεις δίκιο για την εξωτερική φωλιά αλλά το κλουβί παρόλο που είναι αρκετά  μεγάλο δεν έχει τις κατάλληλες πόρτες για να βάλω τη φωλιά, θα κοιτάξω την επόμενη φορά μπας και βρω καμιά βάση για να την στηρίξω εξωτερικά.
Σήμερα την έβγαλα για λίγα δευτερόλεπτα για να δω αν το μικρότερο πουλάκι ήταν ταϊσμένο, όντος το είχε περιποιηθεί μέχρι σκασμού (έτσι πιστεύω τουλάχιστον  :Happy:  ) κατάφερα και έβγαλα μερικές φωτογραφίες καλύτερες πιστεύω απ' τις προηγούμενες, τις παραθέτω : 







 ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## zack27

αχου οι χνουδομπαλιτσες!!!!

----------


## vagelis76

φτου σκόρδα....
Καλή ανατροφή και στο δάχτυλο με το καλό !!!!!

----------


## Raptor7

Γεια σας και πάλι , επανέρχομαι με νέα απορία  :Happy:  
Τα μικρά αισίως έχουν φτάσει σε ηλικία τις 10-9-7-5 μέρες, σήμερα που κοίταξα τη φωλιά από μακριά με φακό, είδα μια περίεργη "βρομιά" στην κάτω δεξιά γωνία όπως φαίνεται η φωλιά στην φώτο του πιο πάνω σχολίου μου (comment #52) σα μούχλα ή σαν τροφή που έδωσαν σε κάποιο μικρό οι γονείς, τι μπορώ να κάνω γενικότερα γι' αυτό και την καθαριότητα της φωλιάς ; να τους δώσω χαρτί (Α4) να κόψουν και να την "καθαρίσουν" μόνα τους ή να επέμβω εγώ ;
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Raptor7

Καλησπέρα και πάλι, επανέρχομαι με νέες φωτογραφίες από τα πουλάκια που είναι τώρα πια 23, 22, 20 και 18 ημερών αντίστοιχα. Η φωλιά που αγόρασα αρχίζει να δίχνει τελικά πολύ μικρή .. στην επόμενη γέννα θα προσπαθήσω να φτιάξω μια πιο ευρύχωρη!

----------


## zack27

Πολυ ομορφα τα μικρα!!!!!!!!!!!!! να τα χαιρεσαι!!!!!!!!!!

ξεπεταγονται μια χαρουλα!!!!!!!

----------


## Asmodeus

πολυ ωραια!!!

----------


## onquester

Να τα χαίρεσαι τα μικρά !!!

Πρόσεξε όμως λίγο το πιο μικρό - αυτό που είναι μόνο του αριστερά στο μπωλ στις φωτογραφίες.
Το αριστερό του πόδι είναι ύποπτο για "splayed legs" έτσι όπως είναι απλωμένο. 
Εκτός κι αν έτυχε στις φωτό και τις υπόλοιπες ώρες το κρατάει κανονικά κάτω από το σώμα του.

----------


## vagelis76

Πανέμορφα είναι και γερά να παραμείνουν !!!!!!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Να τα χαιρεσαι και να μας βαζεις και εμας φωτο με την εξελιξη τους να τα χαιρομαστε και εμεις!!!

----------


## Raptor7

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τα καλά σας λόγια , θα συνεχίζω να βάζω φωτογραφίες ανά τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα για να βλέπουμε όλοι την εξέλιξη τους. Όσον αφορά το φαινόμενο  "splayed legs" που ανέφερε ο φίλος  		@onquester με προβλημάτισε και τα έβγαλα πάλι σήμερα εκτός φωλιάς για να τα ελέγξω, τελικά δε φάνηκε κάτι τέτοιο μάλλον έτσι όπως το άφησα στο μπολ έτσι και θα έμεινε χωρίς να κουνηθεί.

----------


## Raptor7

Καλησπέρα παιδιά , επείγον ερώτηση !!! Τώρα είδα τη μάνα lovebird να μην κάθετε για βράδυ μέσα στη φωλιά , τα μικρά σήμερα είναι 29,28,26,24 ημερών αντίστοιχα, είναι φυσιολογικό αυτό; ή τα παράτησε ;;; τι πρέπει να κάνω ;;

----------


## marlene

*Γιάννη μου καλησπέρα...!!! No panic....

Είναι η πρώτη φορά που η θηλυκιά κοιμάται εκτός φωλιάς? Η θερμοκρασία στο χώρο που έχεις τα πουλιά ποια είναι...??

Αν ο χώρος σου είναι ζεστός, πχ 23-25 βαθμοί, και αφού τα μωρά είναι αρκετά μεγάλα, δεν νομίζω πως θα έχεις πρόβλημα... 
Καλού κακού όμως, βάλε ένα ζεστό ύφασμα (τύπου fliss ή μάλλινο) απαλά πάνω από το κλουβάκι, αφήνοντας όμως ανοιχτή τη μία του πλευρά για να αναπνέουν... Όλα θα πάνε καλά!*

----------


## Raptor7

Γεια σου Μαρλεν! Ναι πρώτη φορά την είδα σήμερα να είναι εκτός φωλιάς και να κοιμάται μετά του συζύγου στην ίδια κούνια όπως όταν ήταν ελεύθεροι ! χαχαχαχα  :Happy:   :Happy:  η θερμοκρασία δεν είναι ακριβώς δωματίου πιο χαμηλή θα την έλεγα. Βέβαια τώρα που γύρισα μετά τον πρώτο μου πανικό τελικά την είδα μέσα να κοιμάται (κάνει και πολύ κρύο σήμερα ) ελπίζω πως τελικά θα εξελιχθούν όλα καλά! ίσως ήθελε να θυμηθεί για λίγη ώρα τα παλιά  :winky:  Αλλά σε περίπτωση που γίνει κάτι που περιέγραψα στο πιο πάνω ποστ τι θα έπρεπε να κάνω ;

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## serafeim

νομιζω δεν πρεπει να αγχωνεσαι... εχει 4 μικρα μεσα η φωλια ειναι σχετικα μικρη λογικο να κανει ζεστη μεσα... ισως ζεσταθηκε και τα αφησε υποθετω εχουν βγαλει πουπουλα και φτερακια τα μικρα... νομιζω πρεπει να το παρεις ποιο χαλαρα γιατι τα μικρα σιγα σιγα θα φτιαξουν και αυτα και θα βγαινουν εξω...

----------


## mitsman

Θεωρω οτι ειναι πολυ μεγαλα για να συνεχιζει να κοιμαται μαζι τους... μην πανικοβληθεις αν το κανει σημερα η αυριο.... τα πηγε τελεια μεχρι τωρα.... δειξε της εμπιστοσυνη!!!

----------


## marlene

*Τα ίδια με το προηγούμενο ποστ μου, Γιαννάκο...! 
Μία απαλή κουβερτούλα πάνω από το κλουβί (η μία μεγάλη πλευρά πάντα ελεύθερη) σε περίπτωση που το κρύο γίνει αρκετό.... Αλλιώς, take it easy...!!!! 
όλα θα πάνε καλά κ τα μωράκια σου ήδη χουχουλιάζουν κ μεταξύ τους....!!!

Πότε θα μας ξαναβάλεις φωτό, εεεεεε......???????*

----------


## Raptor7

Όντος έχω σκεπάσει την πλευρά που είναι η φωλιά για να κόβει λίγο το κρύο. Τελικά διαπίστωσα ότι οι γονείς τους, κάτι περισσότερο ξέρουν από μένα  :Stick Out Tongue:  ! Όταν κάνει κρύο μπαίνουν μέσα στη φωλιά ή όταν ζητάνε φαγητό. Αυτά παθαίνει κανείς τη πρώτη φορά φαντάζομαι, αλλά με τη σωστή παρατήρηση καταλαβαίνει τις συνήθειες τους και τη φύση παράλληλα! Έχουν μεγαλώσει αρκετά, έχουν βγάλει πούπουλα και είναι το ένα πάνω στο άλλο για τη διατήρηση της θερμοκρασίας. Η πλάκα είναι ότι προχθές τα έβγαλα (και τα 4) λίγο για να δω την εξέλιξή τους και τρέχανε αριστερά και δεξιά μέχρι που κάποια στιγμή το ένα (το μεγαλύτερο) το έχασα!! είχε τρυπώσει μόνο του μέσα στη φωλιά  :Happy:  Αύριο θα τα βγάλω φωτογραφίες και ελπίζω να προλάβω να τις ανεβάσω. Αυτό που παρατήρησα ακόμη είναι πως ... όλα ΜΑ ΟΛΑ έμοιασαν στο πατέρα (φώτο σε προηγούμενο ποστ) κανένα κίτρινο :/ έκανε σωστά τη δουλεία του...  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## marlene

*χαχαχαχαχαχχαχχχ....... Δεν πιστεύουμε τίποτα... Ντοκουμέντα!!! *

----------


## mitsman

Εγω στην πρωτη μου γεννα  σε καναρινια στελνω εντρομος στον jk21 και του λεω...

"εχει γινει χαζομαρα, δεν αλλαξα τα αυγα με ψευτικα και τωρα εχει σκασει το πρωτο μικρο και η καναρα κλωσσαει ακομη.. θα το σκασει αν περιμενει να βγουν και τα αλλα!!!!"



χαχαχχαχαχαχαχα

δεν θα το ξεχασω ποτε στη ζωη μου αυτο!

----------


## Raptor7

Καλησπέρα! @mitsman έχει μια λογική αυτό που ρώτησες ιδικά τότε που ήταν η πρώτη φορά, όλοι το παθαίνουν πιστεύω όταν αρχίζουν να ασχολούνται  :Big Grin:  

Και τώρα όπως υποσχέθηκα ανέβασα φωτογραφίες  :Happy:  Τα πουλάκια είναι 31,30,28,26 ημερών αντίστοιχα.














μερικές είναι κουνημένες αλλά δικαιολογούμε λίγο .. γιατί πρόσεχα μην την κάνουν με ελαφρά  :Happy:

----------


## marlene

*Μωράκια απίθανα.......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Να τα χαίρεσαι, Γιάννη !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

​Καλά το βλέμμα των μωρών δεν συγκρίνεται με τίποτα...!!!!! Να τα χαρείς πολύ πολύ σύντομα κ στο κλαρί !!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!
*

----------


## serafeim

πανεμορφα να τα χαιρεσαι!!!!

----------


## mitsman

καλα ενταξει.... εχω μεινει χαζος!!!!!!!!!!! ειναι τελεια!!!  Να σου ζησουν.... θα απορουσα πλεον αν μου ελεγες οτι κοιμουνται ακομη με τους γονεις τους!!!! ντροπη πες τους... και κοψε και την πιπιλα!

----------


## maria-karolina

Τέλειααααααααααααααα!!! Να τα χαίρεσαι!!!! Καλές πτήσεις σας εύχομαι! Βάζε πολλές πολλές φωτό!!

----------


## Raptor7

Γεια σας και πάλι ! η νέα ερώτηση έχει να κάνει με την επόμενη αναπαραγωγή ...  Σήμερα με έκπληξη διαπίστωσα ότι οι γονείς άρχισαν να ζευγαρώνουν ... δηλαδή έχουν περάσει 50 μέρες απ' τη γέννηση του 4ο(τελευταίου) αυγού της προηγούμενης γέννας, ερωτώ λοιπόν μετά από πόσο καιρό "επιτρέπετε" να ξαναγεννήσει η θηλυκιά ; τι πρέπει να κάνω σε περίπτωση που κάνει αυγό ενώ τα τωρινά πουλιά είναι ακόμα μέσα στη φωλιά ; Λογικά απ' όσο έχω διαβάσει πρέπει να περάσουν τουλάχιστον 3ς μήνες απ' τη τελευταία γέννα για να μην υπάρχει περίπτωση εξαντλήσεως.. 

Ευχαριστώ!

ΥΓ. τελικά το παρόν thread εξελίσσετε σε κανονικό οδηγό για αρχάριους "εκτροφείς"  :Happy: 

ΥΓ.2. νόμιζα πως και τα 4 μικρά έμοιασαν του πατέρα .. αλλά έκανα λάθος ! ο πατέρας έχει πράσινο φτέρωμα, κόκκινο λαιμό και μπλε ηλεκτρικ ουρά και η μαμά κίτρινο φτέρωμα, άσπρο λαιμό, πορτοκαλί κούτελο και μοβ ουρά. Το ένα τουλάχιστον απ' όσο φαίνεται έχει συνδυασμό και των 2, πράσινο φτέρωμα άσπρο λαιμό , λίγο κίτρινο στο τελείωμα των φτερών και μπλε ουρά, όταν φανεί καλά θα ανεβάσω νέες φωτογραφίες  :Happy:   :Happy:

----------


## marlene

*Γιάννη μου, ισχύει αυτό με τους τρεις μήνες αλλά ακόμη κ στη φύση η κάθε γέννα είναι συνήθως διπλή...!!! Οπότε μην αγχώνεσαι.... 
Μέχρι να έρθουν τα νέα αυγουλάκια, όλα τα πρώτα μωρά σου θα έχουν απογαλακτιστεί....!!!  
Καλό θα ήταν ωστόσο, τα μικρά να πάνε (μόλις απογαλακτιστούν) σε ξεχωριστό κλουβάκι από το ζευγάρι που ετοιμάζεται για γέννα και φυσικά να καθαρίσεις πολύ πολύ καλά τη φωλιά!!*

----------


## Raptor7

καλημέρα , ξέρετε σε πόσες μέρες πρέπει να βγάλω τα μικρά απ' το "πατρικό"  :Stick Out Tongue:  κλουβί ; κάπου έχω διαβάσει 42 μέρες και κάπου αλλού 45.

----------


## mitsman

Γιαννη εχουν ξεκινησει να τρωνε μονα τους???? θα τα βγαλεις οταν εισαι απολυτα σιγουρος οτι ολα τρωνε μονα τους!

----------


## marlene

*.........Και νέες φωτό, παρακαλώ....!!!!!!*  :Ashamed0001:

----------


## Raptor7

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση Δημήτρη, μόνο το πρώτο έχει αρχίσει να τσιμπολογάει σπόρια...

----------


## mitsman

Ειναι ηλικια για αυγοτροφη βλαστωμενους σπορους και γενικα οτι πιο μαλακο!!!

----------


## Raptor7

Μαρλέν , Θα βγάλω από Τετάρτη και θα τις ανεβάσω, είναι εκπληκτικό να βλέπεις πως μόνο μέσα σε 1 μηνά έχουν μεγαλώσει τόσο πολύ !

----------


## Raptor7

Οπότε αρχίζω και τους βάζω φρούτα από αύριο και τα σχετικά, αυγοτροφή έχω συνέχεια στο κλουβί.

----------


## mitsman

Φρουτα με ρεγουλα.....

οι βλαστωμενοι σποροι ειναι οτι καλυτερο παντως να ξερεις!!!!

και γενικα οι μαλακοι μικροι σποροι που ευκολα μπορουν να σπασουν!

----------


## Raptor7

έβγαλα μερικές φώτος με δυσκολία γιατί έχουν αγριέψει  :Happy: 




αυτό εδώ είναι το δεύτερο ηλικιακά (39 ημερών) και έχει πάρει και απ' τους δύο γονείς !

----------


## Oneiropagida

Γλύκας ο μικρούλης!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Φτου φτου φτου........    Να τα χαίρεσαι Γιάννη!!!! 

 (θέλουμε πολλέεεεεεεεες φωτό.........................  :Happy:  )

----------


## Raptor7

Γεια σας ! Επειδή έλειψα μερικές μέρες οφείλω περισσότερες φωτογραφίες έτσι δεν είναι ; 

Ορίστε :


































Πως σας φαίνονται ;  :Big Grin:

----------


## Oneiropagida

Πανέμορφη οικογένεια!!!!

----------


## vikitaspaw

πανεμορφα ειναι μπραβο να τα χαιρεσαι!!

----------


## marlene

*ΥΠΕΡΟΧΑ............!!!!!!!!!!!! Έχεις και ένα που είναι πολύ γαλάζιο εεεε.....??? Αυτά είναι η αδυναμία μου!!! Να τα χαίρεσαι όλα τους, Γιάννη, είναι πανέμορφα!!!!!*

----------


## kaveiros

Θα με κανεις να παρω και lovebird. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Γλυκες ειναι να σου ζησουν!

----------


## marlene

*Αντρέα, συγκρατήσου!!!!! 


(ναι, κι εγώ το ίδιο νιώθω!!!!!! * ** ** ** ** ** *)*

----------


## kaveiros

Μωρε εχω εντοπισει ενα αρσενικο lovebird εδω και μηνες. Δεν παιζεται,  ειναι τρομερα αντιδραστικος,  τον εβαλαν μονο του γιατι δεν αφηνε κανενα αλλο πουλι να φαει και τα δαγκωνε. Επισης οταν τον πλησιαζει ανθρωπος αντι να φυγει ερχεται και κραζει μες τα μουτρα μας!!  Απιστευτος τσαμπουκας. Μακαρι να μπορουσα να τα φιλοξενησω ολα... αλλα δεν :Embarrassment:

----------


## Ηρακλής

Πανέμορφα όλα τους !!!! μπράβο σου Γιάννης

----------


## mitsman

Ειναι φοβερα!!!! πραγματικα πανεμορφα!

----------


## Raptor7

Καλησπέρα απ' το βροχερό νομό Ηλείας.

Έρχομαι με νέες οικογενειακές φωτογραφίες .... η τελευταία είναι κάτι σαν kinder έκπληξη ... 

Πριν όμως περάσουμε στις φωτογραφίες , θέλω να μου απαντήσετε σε μερικά ερωτήματα που αφορούν τη 2 γέννα back to back ... 

1) γέννησε στην ίδια φωλιά η θηλυκιά που είχε κάνει και την πρώτη γέννα.. ξέρω ότι κανονικά πρέπει να καθαριστεί η φωλιά αλλά με πρόλαβε η φύση, τι μπορώ να κάνω ;
2) έχουν περάσει ~2 μήνες από το τελευταίο αυγό της πρώτης γέννας, πόσο υγιές είναι αυτό για τη θηλυκιά (δηλαδή να γεννήσει σε τόσο μικρό διάστημα) ;
3) τι θα κάνω με τόσα μικρά ; ήδη έχω τέσσερα από τα οποία το ένα το έχω τάξει κάπου, από τα υπόλοιπα ίσως πουλήσω μερικά (αν κάτσει) και μπορεί να κρατήσω και γω ένα. έχετε να προτείνετε κάτι ;
4) Πότε πρέπει να βάλω σε άλλο κλουβί τα μικρά της πρώτης γέννας ; Τα βλέπω ότι τρώνε μόνα τους τώρα πια σπόρους εκτός απ' το μικρότερο που τώρα μαθαίνει.


[ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ]
----------------













.
.
.
.
.

----------


## mitsman

1. Πλεον μην κανεις τιποτα... κρατησε την οσο μπορεις καθαρη και ασε την ησυχη!

2. Συβηθως οι γεννες γινονται η μια μετα την αλλη απλα δεν πρεπει να τα αφησουμε να περασουν την τριτη!!! 3 γεννες τον χρονο ειναι το μεγιστο!


3.Forum Rules *Α. Απαγορεύονται οι αγοραπωλησίες ζωντανών πλασμάτων αλλά και άψυχων πραγμάτων μέσω του φόρουμ*


εγω χαρισα γυρω στα 50 πουλακια φετος!!!!


4. Οταν εισαι σιγουρος οτι τρωνε μονα τους!!!






ειναι υπεροχα και σε ευχαριστω μεσα απο την καρδια μου για ολο το θεμα... το εζησα λες και την εκανα εγω την γεννα!

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Πανεμορφα τα πουλακια σου!!!

Για να μην ανοιγω νεο θεμα (ακομα), μια ερωτηση:

Εγω τα λαβ μου τα εχω σε εξωτερικο χωρο. Ποτε ειναι η καταλληλη εποχη για να τους βαλω φωλια???

Εγω σκεφτομαι κατα τον Απριλη οταν θα αρχισει να ζεσταινει...

Τι λετε???

----------


## mitsman

Η καταλληλη εποχη θα ειναι Γιωργο οταν ειναι σωστα διατροφικα προτοιμασμενα και το ημερησιο φως γυρω στις 13 ωρες!

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Στη φυση, ποια εποχη γεννανε???

----------


## Raptor7

Σας ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια! Αλλά εάν δεν υπήρχε το forum θα είχα κάνει αρκετά λάθη και πολύ πιθανό να περίμενα ακόμα να εκκολαφθούν τα αυγά !

@mitsman : Είδες πιάστηκα αδιάβαστος όσο αφορά τους κανόνες του φόρουμ, έχω συνηθίσει από τεχνολογικού ενδιαφέροντος forum που επιτρέπονται η αγοραπωλησίες.  :Happy: 

Στο θέμα τώρα δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο είναι καλά προετοιμασμένα διατροφικά για τη νέα γέννα , γιατί έλειπαν τα φρούτα κτλ. βέβαια ασβέστιο μέσω σιουπιοκόκκαλου είχαν όλο το καιρό, ελπίζω να μη τη ταλαιπωρήσω τη θηλυκιά :/

----------


## mitsman

Θεωρω οτι τα φρουτα δεν ειναι τοοοσοοοο αναγκαια στην διατροφη την αναπαραγωγικη περιοδο οσο ειναι οι πρωτεινες.....
Σιγουρα οι υδατανθρακες απο τα φρουτα θα δωσουν ενεργεια στα πουλια, αλλα μπορουν να τους αποκτησουν και απο αλλου....

ΑΝ κατι τετοιο γινει αθελα σου τοτε δινεις οσο πιο παχυντικη τροφη μπορεις!!! και καθε μερα αυγοτροφη! καθε μερα οπως!

----------


## vicky_ath

Γιώργο αυτό με την άμμο που λες πρώτη φορά το ακούω.... δεν ξέρω αν ισχύει αλλά μου φαίνεται περίεργο κ όχι κ τόσο καλό! Κ δεν καταλαβαίνω επίσης που χρησιμευει...

Φάρμακα δεν είπε κανείς νομίζω να δώσουμε για την αναπαραγωγή! Αυγοτροφή κ βιταμίνες, ναι μπορείς κ να μη δώσεις αν θέλεις κ δε σε ενδιαφέρει τα πουλιά σου να έχουν τα πάντα, αλλά δε μπορείς να πεις πως είναι λάθος μία τέτοια κίνηση! Είναι σα να μου λες πως δε χρειάζεται να βάλεις φωλιά γιατί τα πουλάκια μπορούν να γεννήσουν κ στο πάτωμα....
Η αυγοτροφή(δε μιλαω για έτοιμη φυσικά..) έχει ένα σωρό θρεπτικά συστατικά που ενισχύουν τον οργανισμο του ζευγαριού έτσι ώστε να βγάλει εις πέρας τη δύσκολη αυτή περίοδο χωρίς απώλειες θρεπτικών συστατικών! Οι βιταμίνες επίσης καλύπτουν όλες τις ανάγκες των πουλιών σε αυτές!
Το βραστο αυγό χρειάζεται κάθε μέρα την περίοδο που ταίζονται οι νεοσσοί! Εμένα ας πούμε τα κοκατίλ μου έτρωγαν μισό ως κ ένα αυγό για να ταίζουν 3 νεοσσούς καθημερινά!
Την 35η μέρα τα μικρά κάτά πάσα πιθανότητα θα έχουν ήδη βγει από μόνα τους από τη φωλιά! Το πότε θα τα πάρουμε από τους γονείς κ αν θα το κάνουμε είναι επιλογή του καθενός, ανάλογα με το τι θέλει να πετύχει!

----------


## mitsman

> εχω διαβασει ολο το θεμα απο την αρχη και μετα λυπης μου διαπιστωνω οτι  κανενας μα κανενας δεν γνωριζει οτι η φωλια στα love birds πρεπει να  στρωθει με αμμο και πριονιδι ( ανακατεμενα φυσικα ) και το χαρτι που θα  βαλουν τα πουλια.


Μετα λυπης μου διαβαζω οτι παρακολουθεις ολο το θεμα απο την αρχη και δεν μας ειπες κατι το οποιο δεν ειχαμε ιδεα και ετσι κινδυνευσαν τα μικρα του φιλου μας του Γιαννη!




> ολα τα υπολοιπα που λετε ειναι θεωρειες να εχουμε να λεμε.


Δινουμε οτι θα μπορουσε να βοηθησει εστω και λιγο!





> ουτε αυγοτροφες ουτε φαρμακα και βιταμινες θελουν.


Η αυγοτροφη διατηρειτε περισσοτερο απο το αυγο και δεν κινδυνεουμε απο δηλητηριασεις νεοσσων η οτιδηποτε αλλο. επισης μπορουμε να δωσουμε μεσα απο αυτη οτι προσθετο θελουμε!
Κανενα φαρμακο δεν προταθηκε.
Και οποιαδηποτε βιταμινη μπορουσε να δωθει απο αυτα που προταθηκαν μονο καλο θα μπορουσε να κανει!





> φυσικα μπολ με νερο για την υγρασια.


το θεωρω ακραιο.. ακομη και κατακαλοκαιρο με τρελη ζεστη δεν εχω αντιμετωπισει ποτε θεμα ελειψης υγρασιας! και αν βαλουμε μπολ με νερο το πιο πιθανο αποτελεσμα ειναι να κανει μπανιο το πουλακι να κατσει στα αυγα και να χασουμε τους νεοσσους μεσα στο αυγο απο αποτομη αλλαγη της θερμοκρασιας




> τα μικρα τα περνουμε απο μεσα την πεμπτη εβδομαδα δηλαδη την 35η μερα και τα ταιζουμε στο χερι για δυο εβδομαδες.


Εξαρταται απο το τι θελουμε... αν θελουμε να εχουμε πολυ ηρεμα πουλακια τοτε εχουμε λογο αν το κανουμε... αν νιωθουμε οτι δεν μπορουμε η δεν θελουμε τετοια πουλακια τοτε δεν υπαρχει κανενας απολυτως λογος.. αφηνουμε τους γονεις να τα απογαλακτισουν και αποφευγουμε τον κινδυνο των μυκητων!




> δεν χρειαζοντε υστεριες ουτε πολλες ευεστησιες


Στο πρωτο συμφωνω απολυτα στις ευαισθησιες καθολου!!!!
Αγαπαμε αυτο που κανουμε και οσο πιο πολυ αγαπαμε αυτο που κανουμε τοσο το καλυτερο για τους φτερωτους μας φιλους!!!


 Υ.Γ.Δεν εγινα μεγαλοεκτροφεας με δυο πουλακια. ειμαι πολυ μικρος και εχω τα απειρα να μαθω..

Φιλικα παντα!

----------


## mitsman

Χαιρομαι ειλικρινα για την πληροφορια!!!!
Και ελπιζω να εχουμε πολλες τετοιες παρατηρησεις απο εδω και περα να μας δινεις τις πρακτικες σου γνωσεις σε θεματα που εμεις εχουμε μονο σε θεωρια!!!
εννοειται οτι υπαρχει πολυ μεγαλο ενδιαφερον και ας μην εχουμε lovebird. ολο και καποιος θα χρειαστει την θεωρητικη μας βοηθεια!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mitsman

δεν φαινεται η φωτο.... κανε μια επεξεργασια στο μηνυμα και βαλε την ξανα σε παρακαλωωωω..........

----------


## serafeim

οριστε παιδια αυτη ειναι...

----------


## serafeim

να πω κατι σχετικα με την φωλια και το υλικο της...
ειναι νομος για τα πουλια απαγορευεται η εφημεριδα εχει μελανι το καλυτερο ειναι Α4 χαρτι ειναι οτι πρεπει και δεν κυνδηνευουμε απο τιποτα!!!!

Φιλικα!!

----------


## mitsman

Το μελανι σιγουρα ειναι τοξικο!!!! εμεις πρεπει να το αναφερουμε αφου το ξερουμε και απο εκει και περα ο καθενα πραττει οπως θελει!
Το μεσα να δουμε τωρα των αυγων τι εχει!
Αλλα ας μην χαλαμε αλλο το θεμα!!!!

----------


## Raptor7

Καλησπέρα κι από μένα, έλειπα αυτές τις μέρες και δεν μπόρεσα να έχω επαφή με το net. Ας ενημερώσω λοιπόν για τη πορεία της 1ης και 2ης γέννας back to back  :Happy: 

Τα πουλάκια της 1ης γέννας έχουν βγει όλα πια απ' τη φωλιά και κοιμούνται πάνω σε αυτή, έχουν αρχίσει οι αψιμαχίες και τα δαγκώματα στα πόδια από τους γονείς άλλα όχι σε άσχημο βαθμό, τα κρατάω ακόμα μέσα για να σιγουρευτώ παρατηρώντας τα βέβαια αν όντως μπορούν να τραφούν μόνα τους, ελπίζω σε λίγες μέρες να τα βγάλω από το "πατρικό" κλουβί  :Happy:  ώστε το ζευγάρι να ασχοληθεί με τη νέα γέννα. Έχω και γω την ευαισθησία μου βλέπετε για να μπορέσουν τα μικρά να είναι έτοιμα για το νέο ξεκίνημα με κάποιον νέο ιδηοκτήτη ο οποίος θα επιδιώξω να είναι το ίδιο ευαίσθητος με έμενα ώστε να μείνω ήσυχος, το προτιμώ από το να τα βλέπω σε κάποια βιτρίνα Petshop να ταλαιπωρούνται..

Η δεύτερη τώρα γέννα βλέπω πως εξελίσσετε ομαλά, μέσα στη φωλιά υπάρχουν 4 νέα αυγά και αύριο θα δω εάν τελικά υπάρξει και 5ο. Είναι σα να βλέπω το ίδιο έργο αλλά με περισσότερη εμπειρία, ο αρσενικός ταΐζει τη θηλυκιά κανονικά και αυτή ανταποκρίνεται με το να είναι ήσυχη μέσα στη φωλιά, βγαίνει μόνο όταν με βλέπει να πλησιάζω κρατώντας μια κόλλα Α4 για να την κάνει λωρίδες.. (σκέφτομαι στο μέλλον να την χρησιμοποιήσω σα καταστροφέα εγγράφων  :Big Grin:  ) Το μόνο που με προβληματίζει είναι ότι δεν κατάφερα να καθαρίσω τη φωλιά πριν τη νέα γέννα αν και σε γενικές γραμμές την κρατάει καθαρή.

----------


## Oneiropagida

Άντε Γιάννη, με το καλό και η δεύτερη γέννα!!!!!!!!!

----------


## vikitaspaw

Τελεια!! Ολα πηγαν κατ ευχην δλδ!! Βγάλε καμια φωτο να δουμε κ μεις!!

----------


## Raptor7

Παιδιά καλημέρα ! Χρόνια πολλά και Καλή χρονιά να έχουμε !
Με συγχωρείτε για την αποχή απ' το φόρουμ αλλά μία οι γιορτές μια η δουλειά το παραμέλησα.

Να σας ενημερώσω λοιπόν πως και η 2η γέννα εξελίσσετε ομαλά, τα πουλάκια σήμερα είναι 18,18,17,15,13 ημερών αντίστοιχα (τα 2 πρώτα γεννήθηκαν την ίδια μέρα παραμονή πρωτοχρονιάς) 

*Τώρα που απο 2 έγιναν 12  :Happy:  φαντάζομαι ότι πρέπει να ρωτήσω στην κατάλληλη ενότητα για κλούβα σε εξωτερικό χώρο έτσι;*

Ορίστε και μερικές φωτογραφίες :

----------


## mitsman

χα χα χα α χα α

Αυτο θα πει αυξανεστε και πληθυνεστε.............


Να σου ζησουν Γιαννη και εννοειται πως δεν πιστευω να νομιζεις να ξεμπερδεψες με μερικες μονο φωτογραφιουλες!!! θελουμε πολλεεεεςςς!!!

----------


## Raptor7

Ευχαριστώ!! Θα βγάλω κι άλλες και θα ανεβάσω, σήμερα λογικά θα τα βγάλω απ' τη φωλιά λιγάκι να τα δώ και θα κλέψω μερικές φωτογραφίες  :Happy: 

*Off Topic* Είδα ότι όλες οι φωτογραφίες που είχα ανεβάσει με τον ενσωματωμένο uploader του φόρουμ εξαφανιστήκαν .. μετά είδα την ανακοίνωση για το νέο τρόπο μέσω imageshack και έτσι ανέβασα αυτές, οι προηγούμενες θα επανέρθουν κάποια στιγμή ή απλά πρέπει να τις ξανά ανεβάσω ; (ξέρεις Δημήτρη θα είναι δύσκολο να δώ που πήγαινε η κάθε Φώτο στο αντίστοιχο ποστ ώστε να έχει το όλο θέμα μια συνοχή)

----------


## mitsman

Θα επανελθουν οπως με ενημερωσε ο τεχνικος μας Γιαννη!!! ολα οκ!

----------


## Oneiropagida

12?????? ποδοσφαιρική ομάδα έτσι?????? χαχαχαχχαχαχχα
Να σου ζήσουν Γιάννη!!! και εννοείται πως δεν θα μας τη γλιτώσεις έτσι!!!!!! όχι μόνο φωτό, όχι μόνο φωτό!!!!  :winky:

----------


## Ηρακλής

Βρε μήπως αντί για λοβ έχεις κουνέλια??? 10 μικρακια λιπών????Θα σινφονισω με τν Φανι από πανό, δεν θα  την βγαλης μόνο με φωτογραφίες !!!! περιμένουμε και πολλά πολλά Βίντεο!!!

----------


## Raptor7

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα καλά σας λόγια!!!
Επανήλθα (γρήγορα όπως είδατε) με νέες φωτογραφίες, βίντεο θα βγάλω και θα το ανεβάσω σε επόμενη έξοδο απ' τη φωλιά  :Happy:   :Happy:  

ΥΓ. Παρατηρήστε στις φωτογραφίες πόσο χάρηκαν που τα έβγαλα απ' τη φωλιά που με φιλοδώρησαν από μία κουτσουλιά το καθ' ένα τους εκτός από το πολύ μικρούλι που όπως δείχνει έχει τρόπους  :Stick Out Tongue:  , πέρα απ' τη πλάκα το έμαθα το κόλπο τώρα και τους βάζω χαρτοπετσέτα από κάτω και τα πιάνω έτσι ώστε να τη γλυτώνω κάθε φορά  :Happy:  (είδατε τι κάνει η εμπειρία απ' τη πρώτη γέννα  :winky:  )

@Ηρακλής : Έλα μου ντε εγώ 2 αγόρασα πού να ξερα ότι είναι τόσο καρπερά  :Happy:   9 μικρά έχω 2 μεγάλα (το ζευγάρι) και 1 ακόμα ο ψυχάκιας ή δραπέτης  που τον έπιασα στο μπαλκόνι μου  :: 

φωτογραφίες :

----------


## Efthimis98

Ουυυυουυυυ!!!!!!!!!!!  :Happy: 


Ειναι πανεμορφααα....και πολυ γλυκα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Happy: 

Αντε και στο κλαριιι !!!!

----------


## mitsman

Τι λες τωρα.......

δεν ξαναανοιγω αυτο το θεμα... δεν θα με κανετε εσεις να παρω και αγοπορνιθακια!!

----------


## Ηρακλής

Πανέμορφα!!!Φτου Φτου μην τα ματιάσω!!!Να βγάζεις πολλά πολλά βιντεακια και πολλές φωτογραφίες γιατί τα άτιμα μεγαλώνουν πολύ γρήγορα και δεν θα καταλάβεις πότε θα ανεβούν στο κλαρί!!!

----------


## Raptor7

Καλησπέρα,

Σήμερα έβγαλα και ανέβασα ένα βίντεο απ' τα lovebids μου στο youtube έβαλα μερικά εφέ και σας το παραθέτω 

[ Σχόλια : Δεν έχει φυσικό ήχο  έβαλα ένα αγαπημένο μου τραγούδι που δε πολύ ταιριάζει βέβαια αλλά μ' αρέσει  ]

Περιμένω τα σχόλια σας !

----------


## mitsman

τα σχολια ειναι περιττα φιλε μου... ειναι μοναδικα!!!!!!

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

υπεροχα!! απλα υπεροχα!

(εγω ποτε θα γινω μαναααααα???????????) ζηλευω!! ::

----------


## Oneiropagida

Ψυχούλες μου!!!! Να τα χαίρεσαι Γιάννη!!!!!

----------


## nikosg6

πανεμορφα να σου ζησουν!

----------


## Raptor7

Καλησπέρα παιδιά, τι κάνετε ; Θέλω για πολλοστή φορά τα φώτα σας !!

Γέννησε ΠΑΛΙ 3η γέννα back to back ! Τι να κάνω ; Χωρίς να το περιμένω σήμερα είδα πάλι αυγό στη φωλιά, τα προηγούμενα δεν έχουν απογαλακτιστεί πλήρως ακόμα ...
(που να ξέρα ότι θα φτάσουμε να συζητάμε απ' το ότι δε γεννά στη 3η γέννα)

Για πείτε γνώμες...


Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## mitsman

Επειδη δεν ξερω... ποσες γεννες επιτρεπεται να κανει??? στα καναρινια ειναι 3!

----------


## kaveiros

Φιλε μου για lovebirds  συγκεκριμενα δε ξερω, σε κοκατιλ γνωστης μου που εγινε αυτο, τα αφησε κανονικα τα αυγα, βεβαια οι γονεις ξεθεωθηκαν, ειναι πολυ κουραστικο. Θελει σουπερ καλη διατροφη και βιταμινες για να μην εχεις προβληματα. Τα μικρα που δεν ειχαν απογαλακτιστει ακομα, τα χωρισε απο τους γονεις και ταϊσε για λιγες μερες με κρεμα. Δε ξερω αν μπορεις να το κανεις αυτο...

----------

